# لفظ الضاد والظاء في لبنان



## Arabus

مرحبا.

سمعت بعض اللبنانيين على التلفزيون ينطقون حرف الضاد وكأنه الظاء الفصيحة (مثلا وائل أبو فاعور والسيد علي الأمين). السؤال هو: كيف ينطق حرف الظاء في لهجات هؤلاء؟ هل ينطق بصوت مختلف عن الضاد؟

من يعرف شيئا عن كيفية نطق الضاد والظاء في مناطق لبنان المختلفة فأتمنى أن يفيدنا بذلك، مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## barkoosh

كل ما أعرفه هو أن الضليعين في اللغة العربية الحريصين على ضبط مخارج الحروف قد يلفظون هذين الحرفين بشكل مختلف عن لفظ الناس لهما. يستحيل في لبنان أن يخلط المرء بين الضاد والظاء (كما يحصل في بعض الدول العربية). فلفظ الضاد قريب جدا من لفظ الدال، ولفظ الظاء قريب جدا من لفظ الزاي عند الناس عامةً. وهذا اللفظ (العامي إذا أردت) يُعتمد في معظم الأحوال عند القراءة الفصيحة.


----------

